# 455 Target



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

This is new! 1905 Webley&Scott, WS Target Model. The Python of its day!! Still slick, tight and accurate! With the right hand loads a bell ringer @10 yds!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

_Ten yards_? With that barrel? And those sights?
That pistol was made specifically for shooting offhand at 25 and 50 yards.
Make it do its job!

Offhand: One hand, unsupported. You may thumb-cock, if you prefer.

I believe that the course of fire permitted 10 shots (which includes a mandatory reload) in a half-minute at 25 yards, and a full minute at 50 yards.
(But I could be wrong.)


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Steve, I can always count on your input! Meant to put 30 yrds. Typing and eyes both getting tired! But yes, it does do its job!!


----------

